# Intel & VIA N/S bridge's Yellow



## RaoOvious (Nov 23, 2013)

Sequel.............


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 23, 2013)

Very nice indeed!!! 8) 

(a bit more heat would have made a smoother surface...)

Take care!
Phil


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Nov 23, 2013)

looks very nice, It has somehow a sintered effect at the bottom and a nice pipe on top. :mrgreen:


----------



## butcher (Nov 23, 2013)

Very nice pictures of beautiful gold


----------



## RaoOvious (Nov 24, 2013)

Powder was melted on ceramic blanket thats why it has sintered effect at bottom and curviness on top.


----------



## sebass (Nov 24, 2013)

how many grams ? and how many grams of N/S BRIDES?


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice looking gold powder. I somehow like seeing well refined gold in
powder form as much as the shiny melted Au! 8)


----------



## RaoOvious (Nov 25, 2013)

The yield was 0.55 % Au by weight(including some stuck solder on BGA connecting dots).


----------

